# Migrating From USA!!Indian IT Professionals



## jitsen (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi Friends!

First of all let me tell you guys that this forum is just wonderful for a newbie like me, who do not have much idea about down under but desperately looking for many critical informations to help the decision making process as far as migrating to Aussie is concerned!!

To talk about myself, I am an Indian IT professional with 8 years of exp, out of which last 5.5 years in US (Bay Area,California) under H1B.Both me and my wife works in Oracle related skills ( BI and Ebiz) and currently making around 200 K USD per year. By God’s grace, we are also expecting our first baby around OCT!Although I have filed my GC and 140 is already been cleared, but due to following reasons, I am planning for a permanent migration to 
Australia :

1) Unstable US economy and its effect on increasing stress level at our daily life.
2) Unstable and stressful job scenarios in US
3) Extremely long Green card process! Just to give an example, as per my current status, I might need 3.5 years more before getting the all important GC and become independent as far as Job is concerened.Before that, both of us has to keep depending on our employer!Moreover,making sure that we are working in same city is a critical deal and always in risk more so when you are in employer dependent visa (H1B)!
4) By next year end, my wife's L1 visa will expire and she might need to discontinue her Job. As, the GC process is bit unstable and extending one, we are not sure when can she again start it back ( once visa got expire she can only re start the job after getting the GC),hence lot of uncertainty
5) My mother is alone in India and completely depend on me. Although I do make sure that she is with me for every 6 months but I do like to keep her forever with me. No 6 months here,6 months there business! Now to get that done, I have to become a citizen of US which is at least 8.5 years from now ( 3.5 years GC+5 years pre citizenship).Where as in Australia, I believe I can file her as dependent within 1 year itself . Please correct me ,If I am wrong!

Although I am not sure, but I have heard a lot about much less stressed job life in Aussie and more stability also! Added to it, I do belive,if GOD permits, with our skill sets we can manage arnd 200-220 K per annum salary ( together) there too! So keeping all that in account and most importantly having my mother with me, I guess Aussie should be THE ultimate destination for which can provide me good money, good life style and peace of mind (keeping mother along with us)!!!

Now having said that, leaving US is not that a easy decision and does involve lot of pondering!Hence,that's the very reason I asking all these and would love to get a real perspective from you folks who are already inside Aussie! Getting it from horse’s mouth will certainly help me a long way to make this all important decision! Hence please share your thoughts friends..Trust me, I do really appreciate it a lot!!

FYI : ACS Approved,IELTS 8 in each sections, Applied for 175 skill independent visa with DIAC couple of weeks back.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Your plan is sound, I will add the following comments:

1. The AU dependent test is fairly strict so if AU Immi decides that your mother is not 100% dependent then you will need to apply for a seperate Parent Visa for her. These days with the time involved you are looking at 2-3 yr wait for her and $40000 cost (Contributory Parent Visa 143). Please make sure you document things like bills, income, etc for your mother when you are classing as a dependent, since you already applied just look at your application and confirm if you did provide such info. 
2. Your 175 can take upto 2 yrs, with the skillsets of your wife and yourself consider getting an Employer Sponsorship for PR. That will put processing time < 1 yr.
3. AU life is generally less stressed. IT professionals do well here but I find the major difference being that they do value work-life balance more here. You can certainly be a workaholic just like the US but it's not as common here and not necessarily a commitment of how 'great' you are at working. AU seems to have avoided or mitigated the major economic issues hitting Europe and the USA but I don't think it'll always escape without effects. The fact is that China is cushioning AU from the major blows by it's large demand for AU resources. If that were to stop abruptly then GFC style economic pain would hit Australia too. 



jitsen said:


> Hi Friends!
> 
> First of all let me tell you guys that this forum is just wonderful for a newbie like me, who do not have much idea about down under but desperately looking for many critical informations to help the decision making process as far as migrating to Aussie is concerned!!
> 
> ...


----------



## jitsen (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks amaslam!!

I have few doubts :

A) What else should I do now ,to make sure I can bring my mother permanently with me? I have been told by my Indian agent that, first apply for my 175 visa keeping my wife as dependent and then once we receive it, within 1 year we can file my mom as dependent. I am not sure, what do you mean by documents like,bill,income etc!Please pardon me as I am not very clear about this process!
regarding her dependency, I am pretty confident about proving it as she does completely depends on me being a widow and myself being her only son. I really do not know, what else I can do to prove the "Complete dependence" further! Currently my plans are following:

1) Get my 175 visa done by having my wife and kid as dependent ( I will add my newborn after we receive kids US passport)

2) Once we reach Australia, will bring my mother as visitor for 6 months (not sure if that jeopardized her chance of receiving dependent visa, in that case I won’t bring her before!) and then within 1 year will file her as dependent ( I am ready to file her as dependent even before also, if the law permits)

3) Please suggest, what else I can do to make sure the chances of her approval is more?FYI,currently I am not filling any of her document with my 175 visa.


B) Regarding the time line of 2 years for AU 175 visa timeline, I am good with that as I can anyway have my US H1B validity within that time frame and that will also give me more time to see how things pan out on my GC process (If I get my GC done before the AU 175 visa grant, then I might stay back in US itself).Honestly speaking I have no plan to move to AU before 2013 Feb-march, and I am hopeful 175 should be done by then (Have applied to DIAC on Aug1,2011)

C) Trust me, I am looking for a chill out job life which give enough personal space but at the same time money should also be decent and if we together can make 220 K arnd per annum with less stress at job and 100% assurance of being in same city! I am good!infact very good!

Thanks a lot again for your responses! Appreciate if you please share your views on the above mentioned doubts.


----------



## jitsen (Jul 29, 2011)

Just to add on the visa time line topic,not sure how come my wife's skill can be a factor of delay in process and I am claiming her as my dependent and also not claiming any point on her skill!But again,I am no "guru" in this process and my idea might be completely long!Being honest,I am expecting a 12 months time line to receive the PR visa.Please correct me,I am wrong at it!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I am not an agent so you can take his advice on your parent, but I would've added her as a dependent on the 175 as the same type of processing needs to occur (police + medicals) and then you need to provide proofs of dependency:

1. medical bills paid
2. plane tickets bought
3. any pensions she receives and how you cover the difference in costs
4. Show a time period of 3 yrs at least (I think that is the standard Immi uses)
5. Lack of family able to support her (immediate such as brother, other children)

Ask your agent for more advice on proving the dependency as that is the main point where Immi will examine if all other checks are valid. 

As for processing time it would be > 12 months as you do not have any job sponsor at this time. The < 12 months are for State and Employer Sponsored PR applicants. To find out more please do a search of 'processing priority' at the Immi website. 

You should be able to do $200k as a couple without much trouble and if you're both particularly good > $250k. Just expect 40% chopped off for tax and you get an idea of take home. 

Just be aware of tax implications if you get US PR as US taxes you for life (you need to file 1040 for life regardless of where you live). Perhaps you want to check this out at the IRS website: Publication 54.



jitsen said:


> Thanks amaslam!!
> 
> I have few doubts :
> 
> ...


----------



## rahulsingh (Dec 13, 2010)

jitsen said:


> Hi Friends!
> 
> First of all let me tell you guys that this forum is just wonderful for a newbie like me, who do not have much idea about down under but desperately looking for many critical informations to help the decision making process as far as migrating to Aussie is concerned!!
> 
> ...


Hi,

I just want to add few points : 

1.	Do consider taxes in Australia as it is as high as 45% of the taxable income. Please refer ATO website for more details. 
This will make in hand salary pretty less as compared to US.
Australian Taxation Office Homepage

2.	Another point is cost of living, Its very high in Australia as compared to US. Sydney is one of the costliest city in the world. 
3.	If you have niche skill which is demand then u can expect a good salary otherwise it’s a highly competitive market for IT professionals with a very tough entry parameters such as local experience. 
One reason for the same is that now a days a lot of companies have outsourced the IT work.

Hope it helps. 

Best wishes. 
Rahul


----------



## jitsen (Jul 29, 2011)

1) Paying 45% tax even if you have kids?Thats huge indeed!I thought tax will be around 30%.Being in California I am used to paying 28-30% tax but 45% is just monstrous!!Are you sure it will be flat 45%?Is there anyway we can reduce it?

2) I know cost of living is very high in Aussue compare ot US ,but then my idea was 200-220 K togather per Annum should be good enough for having a good life style and decent savings!isn't that so?

3) I work in oracle BI and my wife is in Oracle Ebiz.Here in US they are known as hot skill,not sure though how much it can fetch us in Aussie!!As far as "seek" is concerned,it's showing more than 120 K.

4) Would like to know,how is aussie as far as Kid's education is concerend or doing a higher study for me like MBA and all?Is it damn costly?Will I get any benifit being a PR?


----------



## rahulsingh (Dec 13, 2010)

jitsen said:


> 1) Paying 45% tax even if you have kids?Thats huge indeed!I thought tax will be around 30%.Being in California I am used to paying 28-30% tax but 45% is just monstrous!!Are you sure it will be flat 45%?Is there anyway we can reduce it?


its not flat,detalis for the same can be found at 
Individual income tax rates

2) I know cost of living is very high in Aussue compare ot US ,but then my idea was 200-220 K togather per Annum should be good enough for having a good life style and decent savings!isn't that so?[/QUOTE]

This amound should be good enough if both of you are working.

3) I work in oracle BI and my wife is in Oracle Ebiz.Here in US they are known as hot skill,not sure though how much it can fetch us in Aussie!!As far as "seek" is concerned,it's showing more than 120 K.?[/QUOTE]

You can check your job requirements at 
SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site

4) Would like to know,how is aussie as far as Kid's education is concerend or doing a higher study for me like MBA and all?Is it damn costly?Will I get any benifit being a PR?[/QUOTE]

school education will be free as you hold PR but higher education is better in US than in Australia.You can check top B school list as well as top technology school list on the web.


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

jitsen said:


> 1) Paying 45% tax even if you have kids?Thats huge indeed!I thought tax will be around 30%.Being in California I am used to paying 28-30% tax but 45% is just monstrous!!Are you sure it will be flat 45%?Is there anyway we can reduce it?
> 
> 2) I know cost of living is very high in Aussue compare ot US ,but then my idea was 200-220 K togather per Annum should be good enough for having a good life style and decent savings!isn't that so?
> 
> ...


Hi,

The 45% tax is for an income above 80k. Basically it will still work out to a flat 33%. So if you have a gross income of say 210,000 dollars you will get approximately 140,000 to 160,000 dollars.

Btw 150,000 is freaking great money to lead a luxurious life. Of course concept of luxury would depend from person to person. However as they say you can either have money or you can have a life....you need to decide which one appeals more to you.

And the above average OZ person earns around 60k {GROSS and NOT NET} per year so i guess you guys should do more than fine with a net income which is 150 percent more.

Unless of course you yearn for a yacht and a maseratti i guess that may take some doing, of course.

Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## jitsen (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks DS!!Trust me,I do not need those..just a decent good life and decent saving for an early retirement..thats all what I need!!Thanks for your mail..I got the picture..

The important thing though,a 120 K job should not stress me out like it happens here in Sillicon Valley,USA!!!Instead it should be STABLE,LESS STRESSED and CHILLED OUT!!STABLE is very important because you don't want to loose a job every now n then in a new land!!


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

jitsen said:


> Thanks DS!!Trust me,I do not need those..just a decent good life and decent saving for an early retirement..thats all what I need!!Thanks for your mail..I got the picture..
> 
> The important thing though,a 120 K job should not stress me out like it happens here in Sillicon Valley,USA!!!Instead it should be STABLE,LESS STRESSED and CHILLED OUT!!STABLE is very important because you don't want to loose a job every now n then in a new land!!


Hi,

A 120 K job will obviously come with Stress and wont be chilled out. OZ Stability is what am dreading as in the short term 2012 and 2013 the global melt down will surely affect OZ too. 

My limited economic knowledge says America will raise debt ceiling but wont pay China its dues. Now China's exports goods of around 75% to the US. Obviously it will reduce exports. China also has a lot of commercial interests especially mining in OZ. It will reduce too. 

Now if the main sectors {Commercial, exports, Trade etc} take a beating the ancilliary sectors {like IT, banking etc} will definitely take more punishment. Lets just hope its a lesser downward curve as compared to 2008 and 09 though sadly looks like it will be the other way around. As more and more ppl get prepared for a recession they increase savings and reduce expenditure which translates into reduced demands and which in turn causes goods/services to not sell as much as it used to do earlier thus pro longing the receission.

Hope my crash course in economics made some sense...i got confused mid way though. Ha ha ha. 

Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## jitsen (Jul 29, 2011)

Hmm!!!My idea was in general aussie job are much stable and less stressed out,irrespective of the salary!!But then,as you have mentioned,if the "stress factor" and "stability" depends on moolah,then it's bit tricky!!

Your financial "gyan" was good dude!!!By the way,how was the IT job scnene in time of last recession there in down under?


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

jitsen said:


> Hmm!!!My idea was in general aussie job are much stable and less stressed out,irrespective of the salary!!But then,as you have mentioned,if the "stress factor" and "stability" depends on moolah,then it's bit tricky!!
> 
> Your financial "gyan" was good dude!!!By the way,how was the IT job scnene in time of last recession there in down under?



Gyan was economics, finance will come into play later on. No clues abt the IT job scene as am still very much in India. Only moving on the 05th of Sep. But IT should be reasonably insulated as compared to the general sectors though. America appears to be panicking big time.....2012 and 2013 appear to be very interesting .... looks like another real estate bubble is going to burst soon.

Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

DS3 said:


> But IT should be reasonably insulated as compared to the general sectors though.
> 
> DS



I would not bet on that. All companies have to do in order to do their IT work is implement cloud computing and outsource the whole thing to Asia, where work is done for a fraction of the cost. Besides, everyone knows that when depression/recession strikes, the ones to get laid off are usually the newbies, the ones who are earning the most, and the foreigners. This is not to be negative, but being realistic. 

On another note, I would not trust the housing market in Oz - that there, is a real "grade A" bubble waiting to burst.


----------



## Walman (Oct 19, 2013)

DS3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> A 120 K job will obviously come with Stress and wont be chilled out. OZ Stability is what am dreading as in the short term 2012 and 2013 the global melt down will surely affect OZ too.
> 
> ...


Hi Jitsen,

I'm in a simialar situation as you are. Did you move to Aus? And what did you think, Is it a wise decision to move to Aus from USA? Does the US work experience matter? Kindly advise.

Thanks


----------

